# corrupted wish thread.



## fxartist (Jan 24, 2009)

GOt this idea from another website. The rules are that one person makes a wish, and you say "granted" but add a horrible consequence to go with it. Then you make a wish. I'll start. I wish that Halloween was a national holiday.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually, this thread already exists:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=606

Go to the last page and you can "grant" Dr Morbius' wish


----------



## fxartist (Jan 24, 2009)

woah, had no idea. It didn't come up when I searched it...wow.


----------

